# Creepy!



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 4, 2017)

Saw this ad on Craigslist....

http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/5940179282.html


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 4, 2017)

That's hilarious!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 4, 2017)

What????


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 4, 2017)

Different background to all of the pics too... hmmmmmm.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 4, 2017)

Ha i can only see the first one.  Yay cell phone? 

But it's OK,  they're not creepy!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 4, 2017)

Posts like that scare me, I recognize all those pictures from google. The two bucks look to be very similar maybe even the same


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2017)

The one is a Cornerstone buck , the other... have to ask GW LOL, the third is a zoo pic.
Shows Blunderosa Farm.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 4, 2017)

Haha of course you recognize them! I've never seen any sketchy pics on CL like that.  Maybe good old NH folks are too honest? 

Or don't know how to use their computers well enough?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jan 4, 2017)

Bathed daily


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 4, 2017)

What I really want to know is what a Moroccan summer smells like!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah, that is a little creepy.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 4, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> What I really want to know is what a Moroccan summer smells like!



I Googled it. 

I found a recipe for a Moroccan Summer Salad that looks yummy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 4, 2017)

And you didn't post it?  LOL!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 4, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> And you didn't post it?  LOL!




http://www.jwfoodandwine.com/moroccan-summer-salad


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 4, 2017)

I'd give that salad a try!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 5, 2017)

There's also the other 2 goats behind the one featured in the third pic that don't come close to resembling the first 2. and the fact that there's no contact info given. Yeah... creepy.


----------

